# Un-friggin-believable



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

it amazes me the things some people do,

here is an ad off craigslist



> DEAR L O V E R ,
> Just in case you have doubts, there really are some great women out here for you. but lets not talk about the others and stick to me. I must confess I am Carnal!
> 
> now I am 5'4 260 brn eyes shoulder lenght locs, and very curvaceous...right right.
> ...


can YOU guess what her *'situation'* is and what she doesnt care what his *'situation'* is?

makes you just wanna spit.
or more.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Oh good Lord....


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

5'4", 260?

Whoa.


----------



## Lost12 (May 6, 2012)

DanF said:


> 5'4", 260?
> 
> Whoa.


She probably weighs more... If you say you weigh 260 how much is it really? I've never understood people who try to hook up via CL or similar sites. Such awful selection. No self-respecting person is going to put themselves up on Craigslist.


----------



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

SPIT!!! Do you not want to use the word 'vomit' or "regergetate" and so I did not spell the word correctly, it still stands..."Plain sickning to my stomach. Not the conjecture of weight... but the openness. If it were me and my lady sing songs of love to me, I'd say, "Ben has a ton!" That is if 'she' was correct! This site is not socially correct! I mean the other.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

If 260 is your "lie" weight, the real weight must really be freaking scary.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

"Curvacious" :rofl:

Girl knows what she wants. But still....tacky.


----------



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

Lost12 said:


> She probably weighs more... If you say you weigh 260 how much is it really? I've never understood people who try to hook up via CL or similar sites. Such awful selection. No self-respecting person is going to put themselves up on Craigslist.


You said it... correctly!


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Curvaceous? She probably forgot to leave a space and meant to type "cur" and "vacuous"!!


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Why am I not surprised? I should feel shock and a bevy of emotions over that add and yet I don't, well I feel loathing and shame of the things my fellow human beings are taking part in. Bring back shame please, bring back morals, and common sense. o.k I am done 

I should yell out "What about the children! Won't someone think about the children." 

Sorry in a mood tonight


----------



## Humble Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

before I make a comment on her add... why are you searching it out on craigslist, surely you have more confidence than to be peeping through these type of adds... dont you?


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Humble Pie said:


> before I make a comment on her add... why are you searching it out on craigslist, surely you have more confidence than to be peeping through these type of adds... dont you?


ok, you caught me, im getting desperate here


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

you can try a new wrinkle every time


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Krichali said:


> I just want to say that I think you guys are focusing way too much on this skank being fat. Who cares. There will be cheaters that are fat, and cheaters who will sleep with a fat person too. That's not the point, is it?
> 
> I assume the point is somebody going out of their way to place an ad with the intent of having an affair. There are whole "dating" sites dedicated to this. It is unequivocably wrong. If someone (fat or not) wants to place a personals ad to meet somebody, fine and dandy; I know several people who have met the love of their life online. But they better both be single, or words cannot describe how lowlife that is. People who set out intentionally looking for a married person to screw ought to be put to death by torture. Married people who set out intentionally looking for anyone to screw but their spouse ought to be tortured too.


you are right, that was the original intent of the thread :/


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

Krichali said:


> I just want to say that I think you guys are focusing way too much on this skank being fat. Who cares. There will be cheaters that are fat, and cheaters who will sleep with a fat person too. That's not the point, is it?
> 
> I assume the point is somebody going out of their way to place an ad with the intent of having an affair. There are whole "dating" sites dedicated to this. It is unequivocably wrong. If someone (fat or not) wants to place a personals ad to meet somebody, fine and dandy; I know several people who have met the love of their life online. But they better both be single, or words cannot describe how lowlife that is. People who set out intentionally looking for a married person to screw ought to be put to death by torture. Married people who set out intentionally looking for anyone to screw but their spouse ought to be tortured too.


Thank you! I could not have said it better myself. I actually registered today, just so I could reply here, since I have been reading, and reading, many different forums. This forum and this particular discussion hit home for me.

You see, I have been searching the craigslist personals lately. Why? Because I know that my cheating husband used to read them, and since I left him recently (since HE would not leave the marital home) I have been looking to see if HE would place an ad. And yes. He has, using the term "recently separated" (my lawyer is going to love it...lol)

So the moral of the story is this. If you have a cheating spouse and know it is their method to search certain personal ads on certain sites, it's always a good idea to check and see whether they have their own special ad. Divorce attorneys love evidence :smthumbup:


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

survivorwife said:


> Thank you! I could not have said it better myself. I actually registered today, just so I could reply here, since I have been reading, and reading, many different forums. This forum and this particular discussion hit home for me.
> 
> You see, I have been searching the craigslist personals lately. Why? Because I know that my cheating husband used to read them, and since I left him recently (since HE would not leave the marital home) I have been looking to see if HE would place an ad. And yes. He has, using the term "recently separated" (my lawyer is going to love it...lol)
> 
> So the moral of the story is this. If you have a cheating spouse and know it is their method to search certain personal ads on certain sites, it's always a good idea to check and see whether they have their own special ad. Divorce attorneys love evidence :smthumbup:



:iagree:

After DDay, I too registered on several dating sites. My whole purpose was to look to see if my WW had a profile on there, a secondary one was to see if my friend's cheating wife was on there too. I was triggering constantly back then, searching anything and everything and she received an email from one of those sites. Was it spam? I didn't know but had to find out. Turns out she didn't have one as far as I could tell, but I didn't search all of them, just the one.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> it amazes me the things some people do,
> 
> here is an ad off craigslist
> 
> ...


I thought they took down the personal ad section? Either way. Grodie!


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Ahhhh well. I would never even pickup a TV or old car off Craigslist, let alone a plump woman.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Craigslist is full of board teenagers and spammers. Probably isnt even real.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

joe kidd said:


> Ahhhh well. I would never even pickup a TV or old car of Craigslist, let alone a plump woman.


Well said.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Kurosity said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


I troll CL all the time.

The hilarity is priceless.

I've also gotten two cars, two computers, two ferrets and a bunch of other stuff free or cheap.

I love Craigslist!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> :iagree:
> 
> After DDay, I too registered on several dating sites. My whole purpose was to look to see if my WW had a profile on there, a secondary one was to see if my friend's cheating wife was on there too. I was triggering constantly back then, searching anything and everything and she received an email from one of those sites. Was it spam? I didn't know but had to find out. Turns out she didn't have one as far as I could tell, but I didn't search all of them, just the one.


Before I left the marital home, I managed to get screen shots of his frequent sites, which included craigslist personals. I got curious to see whether he would post an ad. I've run the gamut of emotions, so seeing his ad on craiglist actually amused me. As others have noted here, craiglist is not where one would look for a serious or real relationship. It is rather pathetic.

He destroyed a 28 year marriage over several affairs which began with chatting on the internet, then the phone calls, then the visits, then he got caught. Now he runs his own ads on places like craigslist. How pathetic is that. *sigh*


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> :iagree:
> 
> After DDay, I too registered on several dating sites. My whole purpose was to look to see if my WW had a profile on there, a secondary one was to see if my friend's cheating wife was on there too. I was triggering constantly back then, searching anything and everything and she received an email from one of those sites. Was it spam? I didn't know but had to find out. Turns out she didn't have one as far as I could tell, but I didn't search all of them, just the one.


Around the time after DDay#2 and when my ex was in process of leaving she happened to leave her laptop at the house one day so I went through it thoroughly, I found that she did have a profile at two dating sites but had already cancelled them, and from one of those sites I could tell from the notifications in her deleted email folder she had several message conversations with a lot of different guys on there. Most were only one notification so she either didn't reply or took it to text, but there were a few longer conversations. I don't know the content of those messages but from what I heard from a "mutual friend" whom my ex confided in, she was complaining that there were a lot of crappy guys out there, and she was getting sex with some of them.

It was kind of hard to realize at the time considering I was, in her mind, and even crappier choice, but I kind of came to look at the whole thing not as "an affair" but more of a walkaway wife who was really interested in pursuing the young single life like her friends seemed to have. I was also surprised to find out how far along she had already gotten with that life even when she was living at home, right under my nose - I don't have direct proof of any of this, but it is all not only conceivable but would make a lot of logical sense in describing her behavior at the time, and the delusions she was going through in her fog.


----------

